# Monica Journal- Equine Rescue



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

*Monica Gavin - Equine Rescue Journal*

Yesterday, moved Kasey into the main pasture. Morgan accepted her and protected her from the other mares. The herd really banded together when I put her in. 
I also moved Dee in with Super and Tal. Super is being mean. I will have to see how it goes. If Super doesn't calm down I will have to move her elsewhere. I have to be careful with her. She broke her hip almost a year ago. 
Had a group of kids out. They loved it, I did too. It is great seeing the kids interact with horses. The kids had fun riding around. 
Volunteers coming out today to learn more about caring for the horses so they can feed one day a week. 
Will write later :wink:


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Uggg! Dee suffered a horrible wound. We are not sure how it happened. The fencing was in tact. No fur stuck to the fence and no blood. It is a mystery. I considered it could be a mountain lion. 
It took the vets 4 hours to put the meat back together. 


We have her on close watch to make sure she does not have a femur fracture. 
I am hopeful she will pull threw. She is medicated and comfortable.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

On a lighter note my 501(c)3 status is official. I am over the moon. This will help with possible grants. The more funding the more room for more in need horses and donkeys. I had to turn down 5 horses in the last month. I can't take them in. I don't want my rescue to have to get rescued. 

Kasey went into the main pasture. She was a bit sore from all the running around. She thinks she is 10 but she is 26. I put her in the paddock with shavings and gave her some bute. She is a little lame. Her bars were really over grown and her heel is slightly dropped. I would imagine it feels like to rocks on her sole. The herd accepted her but she still has to sort it out with herd mare, Kitty. That will be interesting :/


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Poor Dee! That doesn't look too good at all. I hope she heals up well.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Dee is looking good. The chance of a femur fracture is diminishing. 
She and I had a defining relationship moment. 
She does not like the wound touched, obviously. So when I walked into the pasture with the halter...she BOLTED. I didn't want her to trot so I sat in the pasture. She slowly made her way back to me. I started talking to her and telling her what needed to be done (cleaning, spraying, vaseline). She dropped her head turned around put the wound close to me. I touched her leg and slowly stood up, touching the wound. She looked at me.... I looked at her... I got to work. When I was done I hugged her, she wrapped her head around me. I started balling!!!! Dee and I made the connection. 
I am touched deeply by her.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

All is good at the rescue. Kasey had a mild colic. I treated it and caught it at the beginning. I walked her for a good while. Got the gut sounds back, wheww. I am thinking she was not getting enough movement. SHe is a big girl 1200 pounds, she's been layed up in the paddock for 4 days. 

Surprise! Looks like Cheyenne might be pregnant after all. I will find out tomorrow. 

Dee is healing. Vet is coming out tomorrow to give her another dose of Exceed. She has no swelling but a little bit of discharge. The discharge should have ceased by now. It is not smelly, so I am hoping it is just drainage. Her mood is fantastic. I am blessed to have this sweet horse in my life. To think I almost did not take her in.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

All were checked out by the vet. 

Dee is out of danger for femur fracture.The only red flag is she still has a bit of infection/discgarge coming from the wound. It is healing well at the top but where the drain was there was quit a bit of yukky pus. Vet sedated, cleaned, pulled out drain, sanitized, flushed, sprayed and administered second dose of Exceed. Hopefully the wound will completely heal now. I am going to do my best to keep that baby clean. 

Cheyenne needs a blood draw to determine pregnancy. We are going to take care of that. 

Kasey is still in pasture, no sign of colic. Morgan, herd gelding, has really taken to her. He is helping her transition into the herd. I gave her low dose of bute and massaged her with linaments. 

Two of my volunteers were out and helped sooo much. They fed, cleaned and helped with grooming and gave quality time to the herd. I appreciate it. ERC is nothing with out others believing.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello journal readers 
I witnessed a horse accident today. None of the ERC horses were involved. The neighbor has a blind horse, he jumped into my horses pasture was completely disorientated busted down a gate and ran full speed into a barn wall then ended up caught up in the hotwire. The horse is ok. I think I was more horrified then he was. I let out a blood curling scream and cries for help. I ran to him, talking softly to calm him. I put my hands on him to let him know I was there and put the rope around his neck. The neighbor came over and helped me. He was really shook up, he was shaking and bleeding in several places. Poor guy. The gate and fencing was knocked down. All of our horses stayed in their places. Whewww. 
The animals are all going wild lately. 

Vet is coming back out tomorrow. Dee's wound is still oozing. I think they are going to administer a different antibiotic. Dee is eating well and does not have a fever. The infection is local. Hopefully it will stay that way. My poor sweet Dee, I want her to get better. 

The donkeys are better than ever. Patti and Gus are so happy.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Vet came out, Dee has turned the corner. Dr. Sinead Devine said her wound is actually healing well, eventhough it looks oozing and nasty. They let me put my fingers (with sanitary rubber gloves) into the wound and feel around so I can understand how it is healing. I am amazed and relieved. I will continue to clean, flush and administer oral (new) antibiotics. She is in great form. 
The neighbors horse seems ok today. I had a difficult time trying to fall asleep last night. I kept thinking of Reggie (the blind horse) running into the fence and barn. Really disturbing. 
I am blessed to have these horses and donkeys in my life. They teach so much and are great listeners.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

This week has calmed down a bit at the rescue. 
I have 2 new in need horses coming in. ERC is feeding them in the interim, arriving at ERC on Wednesday, August 11. Please check out fb page to see photos of PJ and Muffin
Login | Facebook

Dee has bounced back. When she sees me she canters and bucks. What a contrast from 2 weeks ago. So happy she will be ok. Her vet bill totalled over 1000.00. Yikes. 

Cheyenne seems very pregnant. I was watching her yesterday and her stomach was moving. I will have vet out next week when she has her hooves trimmed so we can get it done in one go. Vet showed up last week at unexpected time and I didn't have time to get her in paddock. PMU's don't like being caught. 

I will be setting up a booth at the Pumpkin Festival in Half Moon Bay. I need to start raising funds for winter feed.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Saturday I had some volunteers out helping with cleaning, grooming and feeding. The horses and donkeys love the attention and I love sharing these wonderful creatures with others. Sunday I will have a couple out to help groom, clean hooves, etc. 

Friday, Pastorino Hay donated about 35 bags of grain to us. I am excited and appreciative for the generous donation. They are very nice people and the best hay in town. 

I am needing suggestions for fundraising. There are several things ERC needs. The more suggestions I get the more the wheel turns. Please if you have any, post


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Late night at the rescue. 
Cheyenne's teats are swelling and she appears to be bagging up. She does not want to leave the paddock. I think she is getting ready to foal. She looks huge, her belly has grown considerably in the last week. I set her up for the night, I am on call waiting to hear if the process starts so I can go out to assist her if needed. I will be spending the night tomorrow to be close to her.


Dee has completely bounced back. When she sees me she canters and bucks 

The sunset was breathtaking tonight. The horses and the pasture had the most exquisite golden light blanketting them. I snapped some photos, it was amazing.

For more go to ERC page on Facebook


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello. 

I went to Menlo Horse Jumper Charity Show Saturday, met some nice people. I had some ERC hats made and I am busy trying to find ways to raise money. I need 3-4 shelters for winter, hay and dental for the equines. 

The herd is great. PJ and Muffin have settled in to their new home. 

I removed the remainder of Dee's sutures on Friday. She was great about it. I didn't have to halter or tie her. She was very cooperative. This experience has made us very close. 

We had a mothers club event on Thursday. A dozen 3-7 year olds came out learned about the horses, had horse rides and played on the trampoline. The children loved it. 

Super is still looking very thin. He is 32 and thinks he is 10. Very hard to put weight on an old horse. I am applying all the safe ways to add pounds but still no gain. He was wormed. I am suspicious he may have severe parasites. I am considering the panacur 5 day drenching. I think it will help. 

Talman is great. He has gained a good amount of weight. 

The main herd is fat and happy. Most of them are easy keepers. 

I am hoping for some nicer weather. It has been windy and cold. Isn't this suppossed to be summer?


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

It's been a while. 
We have 2 new rescues, PJ and Muffin. They came in a week and a half ago. 
hey have seetled in well. PJ is a doll and Muffin is a piece of work, total pistol. He has Napolean complex (mini horse). 

Preparing for Cheyenne's baby. Got the shelter bedded with straw and my foaling kit ready. 

Dee has recovered completely. She and PJ are in love. Makes me happy she has found companionship. She has waited a long time. 

The main herd is great. Morgan, herd gelding, has taken all the ladies under his wing. He has been unusually sweet to Chey. Maybe intuitively knowing a baby is on the way?


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

All is well at ERC. 
Wormed everyone on Sunday. Going to have a kid's day soon. 
Getting my accredidation for Global Federation of Animal Sanctuaries. ERC takes pride in providing the best possible care for our rescues.


----------

